# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  máy cắt dây gia đình điều khiền bằng mach3

## nhatson

gặp cái clip thấy hay post trước đã, em chưa dùng qua nên chưa bít dì 



1. em nghĩ là cần bộ nguồn
2. cảm biến dkhien trục XY với việc ăn dây
3. xả dây / quấn dây

còn việc nào các cụ comment em sưu tầm thông tin phát
thanks các cụ

----------

anhcos, lucasyeah12345, mpvmanh, vattuvinhhao.com, zaizai1102

----------


## nhatson

nguồn

----------

tcm, Tuanlm, vattuvinhhao.com

----------


## anhcos

Trông thích quá, nếu dùng Mach 3 thì cứ mill mà dùng thôi chứ sao lại cần cam biến xy như mục số 2 của cụ nhỉ.
Mà phần căng dây nó nằm ở đâu mà nhìn không thấy vậy ta?

----------


## nhatson

ko phải máy trong clip, nhưng nhìn rõ hơn kết cấu

----------

imechavn, zaizai1102

----------


## nhatson

mô tả rõ hơn về bắn tia lửa điện, dây em nghĩ cũng na ná

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## CKD

EDM phải có cảm biến lượng thoát phơi mới cắt được. Quy trình làm việc của nó tạm tóm tắt như thế này.
- Nguồn có điện áp dao động rất lớn.. khoảng trên 100V có thể tụt giảm còn 0V tùy theo tải.
- Máy tiến, phôi di chuyển, khi phôi & dây tiếp xúc với nhau thì phát sinh tia lửa điện, tia lửa này tác dụng là làm mòn & đốt cháy bề mặt phôi.
- Khi tiếp xúc & phát sinh tia lửa thì điện trở giảm xuống, dòng tăng lên, áp giảm xuống. Máy phải chờ cho lượng phôi ăn mòn rồi mới tiến tiếp. Nếu vì lý do gì đó.. mà sau một khoảng thời gian, dây vẫn tiếp xúc (không có lượng ăn phôi) thì sẽ tiến hành chạy ngược để cách ly dây & phôi.

Để thực hiện được việc này.. Mach3 hoàn toàn cho phép, muốn tái hiện đúng kỹ thuật cắt dây thì hơi phúc tạp chút vì cần macro hổ trợ. Việc đo & dò lượng ăn phôi được tiến hành qua việc đo điện áp trên dây & phôi.
Dể thực hiện nhất là máy cắt dây đồng vì không cần hệ thống hồi dây như dây moliden.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, hungdn, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

thông tin về nguồn mà em kiếm được
http://cscott.net/Projects/FabClass/final/edesign1.html

----------


## nhatson

I have wanted to make my self a precision 4 axis WEDM for about 12 years now (ever since I heard of them), now I think I am ready mentally to attack the project. I have questions about them and hope the plethora of collective knowledge demonstrated by this forum can help me in my terrible quest! 

So to start off!

I know that the key to a good EDM is the power supply, in your experience what makes the perfect setup? Will a quick discharge like a capacitor discharge suffice? Or would it require a constant arcing that which can be found with a current controlled square wave? 

Is there more to an EDM power supply then frequency control, voltage control, and current control? 

I was thinking of making a power supply that can go to 100 KHz PWM voltage control and capacitive current control. I would like to use a variety of wire but preferred .003" I am not sure about the optimum power but would build it to 1000 watts, is this enough? 

a diagram of the power supply:

220V filtered DC
|
V
Switch <--- Square Wave generator 0 - 100Khz PWM V control
|
V
Switched Capacitor Bank <---- Digital Bank control for power of spark
|
V
Wire Cutter

Any help would be great! Thanks!

Cheers!

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/plasma...-wire-edm.html

----------


## anhxco

Em kiếm đc cái mạch đơn giản, không biết hoạt động thế nào:
http://home.earthlink.net/~a_wake/EDMController.pdf

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, em xem qua thấy là dien khiển nạp phóng điện bằng điện trở và tụ điện
dùng lm139 để so sánh, điều khiền motor bước chạy lên xuống liên tục theo nhịp phóng điện

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Thêm vài chú cũng dùng mach3:







Em muốn hỏi cắt dây này dùng tốt cho các lạoi kim lạoi hay chỉ 1 vài lạoi thôi vậy các bác!?

----------

imechavn

----------


## nhatson

theo em nhớ thì cắt nhôm là oải nhất
tại sao thì wên mất roài  :Smile: 

b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## anhxco

Bác NS ngâm cứu làm con đi bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác NS ngâm cứu làm con đi bác.


căng ah, em còn đang dần xây 4 con , 1 C frame, 1 tiện, 1 router, 1 pnp 
rủ rê mà chưa thấy cụ nào chống lưng

b.r

----------


## anhxco

Vậy để rẻng rẻng em ngâm cứu thử.

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy để rẻng rẻng em ngâm cứu thử.


em nghĩ vướng nhất bộ nguồn, khung làm từ từ cũng xong, bộ nguồn thì làm tốt thì áp cao, dòng lớn, tần số cũng cao nốt  :Smile:  căng căng

----------


## Tuanlm

> em nghĩ vướng nhất bộ nguồn, khung làm từ từ cũng xong, bộ nguồn thì làm tốt thì áp cao, dòng lớn, tần số cũng cao nốt  căng căng


Vậy chia ra đi. Mỗi cụ ngâm một mẻ. Cụ nào giỏi điện tử công suất thì mần bộ nguồn, một vài cụ đóng góp phần cơ  :Smile: . Rồi mang tổ hợp lại thành máy của cncprovn.com.

----------


## nhatson

cụ tuanlm tính mở hợp tác xã ah

----------


## anhxco

> em nghĩ vướng nhất bộ nguồn, khung làm từ từ cũng xong, bộ nguồn thì làm tốt thì áp cao, dòng lớn, tần số cũng cao nốt  căng căng


Em thấy như sơ đồ bộ nguồn bác đưa thì đúng công suất lớn thật, còn máy video e đưa trên thấy dùng nguồn có tầm 5-60v, dòng lúc hoạt động có 2-3A à. Nếu làm e nghĩ mần cái đơn giản để có kinh nghiệm trước khi làm cái lớn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

dòng điện và điện áp, em nghĩ liên quan đến vật liệu, độ dầy vật liệu, dợi mà chưa thấy chiên gia nào vào tư vấn vụ này  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> dòng điện và điện áp, em nghĩ liên quan đến vật liệu, độ dầy vật liệu, dợi mà chưa thấy chiên gia nào vào tư vấn vụ này


Có lẽ thế, em mới đọc qua tài liệu cụ gửi ở trang trước, thì điện áp chủ yếu ảnh hưởng đến lượng phôi được giải phóng, tỷ lệ thuận với điện áp.
Về các vật liệu đc áp dụng cũng như tóc độ cắt và mấy thứ khác liên quan thì e tìm thấy cái này:
http://www.edmtodaymagazine.com/AAwe...hTipsM-J-8.pdf
http://www.globalspec.com/learnmore/...rode_materials

----------


## CKD

vụ chiên xào gì đó thì khong dám lên tiếng ạ. Nhưng cái vụ cắt dây thì có kinh qua một thời gian (sửa chử & sử dụng) nên cũng có chút kinh nghiệm.

1. Bộ điều khiển cắt dây DK77 của china cũng không đắt.. chơi luôn là ngon.
2. Nếu muốn đúng phong trào DIY thì mình có thể hổ trợ tí ý kiến & kinh nghiệm trong phần nguồn, hệ thống cuốn dây moliden và tùm lum nếu muốn chơi với DK77, nếu chơi với Mach3 thì có thể tham gia phần sơ đồ & quy trình vận hành, code macro cũng chơi tuốt  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, imechavn

----------


## hoctap256

đang hóng các bác nhà mình chơi EDM để tìm hiểu kỹ hơn về nó  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> vụ chiên xào gì đó thì khong dám lên tiếng ạ. Nhưng cái vụ cắt dây thì có kinh qua một thời gian (sửa chử & sử dụng) nên cũng có chút kinh nghiệm.
> 
> 1. Bộ điều khiển cắt dây DK77 của china cũng không đắt.. chơi luôn là ngon.
> 2. Nếu muốn đúng phong trào DIY thì mình có thể hổ trợ tí ý kiến & kinh nghiệm trong phần nguồn, hệ thống cuốn dây moliden và tùm lum nếu muốn chơi với DK77, nếu chơi với Mach3 thì có thể tham gia phần sơ đồ & quy trình vận hành, code macro cũng chơi tuốt


Bác CKD làm một bài giới thiệu chi tiết chút cho ae dễ hình dung bác.

----------


## anhcos

CKD thêm chút chi tiết luôn đi, bộ DK77 kia giá thế nào, có thể dùng kết hợp với MAch3 được thì tuyệt quá. Cái này có khi CncPro làm thành dự án luôn thì tốt quá... he he

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

cái này em nghĩ là phát xung
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=14698522222


cái này em nghĩ là phần Công suất
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=21638464411

----------

anhcos, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

lười thì chắc vác con này về nghịch luôn
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=16219305645

----------


## huanpt

Vậy có thể mở 1 dự án dạng "kickstarter" cho vụ này nhỉ?

----------


## lekimhung

Bác nào có nghiên hay có kinh nghiệm máy cắt dây cho em hỏi nếu đầu tư 1 con mini như clip thì cần đầu tư những thứ gì, chi phí toàn bộ khoản bao nhiêu ạ?

----------


## CKD

Vụ DK77 thì bỏ lâu rồi.. giờ thực tế thì biết chứ giới thiệu sơ lượt thì không biết bắt nguồn từ đâu. Có time sẽ đạo quanh google rồi tóm lượt lại sau vậy.
Cách dể nhất là lụm 1 cái xác về rồi phục hồi.. khi đó là biết được nhiều thứ.. Do phần cơ thì đơn giản nhưng DIY thì cũng tốn kém & mất nhiều time đây.
A/e nào muốn chế cháo mà nhà đã có sẵn con C-frame thì tạm dùng cái khung đó thì càng hay. Dùng C-frame vì nó có hành trình trục Z lớn, tiện cho việc DIY các chi tiết kéo dây. Không thì chơi trên mẫu router hay H-frame cũng được.

----------

lekimhung, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Nếu có cái khung CNC rồi và muốn wire-EDM control bằng chính Mach3 luôn thì ngoài phần cơ khí (kéo dây [moliden/copper] và hồi dây [moliden]) thì phần điện có thêm mấy phần:
- Nguồn cắt
-- 1 - Thường thì nguồn này hoạt động theo nguyên lý nạp/xả. Từ AC nắn dòng thành DC, nạp tụ thông qua điện trở và xả tụ để tạo tia lửa điện khi ngắn mạch.
-- 2 - Trong một số máy loại rẻ tiền thì nguồn tạo tia lửa điện trực tiếp từ AC nắn dòng thành DC và tạo tia lửa điện khi ngắn mạch.
-- 3 - Loại này xét về tính năng thì ngon hơn loại 1/2, nguyên lý thì từ loại 1/2, có thêm phần điều chỉnh tần số & PWM. Hiệu năng là cho đường cắt mịn hơn.
------ Cả 2 loại đều điều khiển độ mạnh & yếu đều thông qua việc điều chỉnh cường độ dòng điện.
------ 3 thằng này cho ưu nhược khi gia công thế nào thì không rỏ vì ít kinh nghiệm & thiếu điều kiện để so sánh. Nhưng ưu điểm trong khâu thiết kế chế tạo thì rất rỏ ràng. Loại 2 vừa đơn giản, vừa rẻ tiền. Tụ dung lượng cao & điện áp làm việc lớn (thường >150V) thì không hề rẻ rồi. Loại 3 thì phức tạp hơn, nhưng mạch cũng khá đơn giản, dùng LM555 để điều chỉnh tần số cũng như PWM (chỉnh bằng biến trở) và đóng mở công suất bằng FET hoặc transitor.

Sơ đồ này bác NS đã post

Trích từ http://reprap.org/wiki/Electrical_Discharge_Machining


Như sơ đồ trên, việc điều chỉnh dòng điện được thực hiện qua
- S2, S3 dấu song song điện trở R1, R2, R3 để tăng dòng nạp tụ --> thay đổi thời gian nạp.
- S4..S7 đấu song song tụ, tăng cường độ phóng điện.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Khối công suất của nguồn cắt dây Chị na.


Nguồn này dùng trực tiếp, chỉ qua nắng dòng từ AC -> DC. Điều khiển dòng điện bằng các điện trở.

----------


## CKD

Như mạch trên.. có phần out Vsense.
Vsense sẽ được hồi tiếp và đo điện áp.

Phần điều khiển sẽ đo áp từ Vsense và ra lệnh điều khiển.
- Nếu Vsense < áp mẫu -> hệ XY sẽ dừng lại.
- Nếu Vsense > áp mẫu -> hệ XY sẽ tiếp tục di chuyển theo hình.
áp mẫu là một điện áp dùng để so sánh. Tùy theo công suất nguồn, tùy theo tốc độ gia công mà được điều chỉnh bằng biến trở.

----------


## lekimhung

Vậy nếu có CNC H frame rồi thì chỉ cần mua cai bộ nguồn với làm phần kéo dây + xã nước là được hả bác. Cái nguồn thì khoản bao tiền vậy bác?

----------


## anhxco

E tìm dc mớ tài lirụ máy cắt dây Techstar gì đấy.https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=93BDA...5&sc=documents

----------


## thehiena2

vụ ni nghe được các bác ànnn

----------


## thehiena2

Vụ ni em thích quá, nhưng không biết điệm đốm ra làm sao?
 Em hỏi như thế nầy:
Bước 1: Em dùng biến thế 220v AC -> 40v DC (100A) 
            Cho (-) nối cục Sắt, (+)ay nối dây đồng em chập vào nhau có làm tấm sắt bị rách ko?
Bước 2: Được ở trên rồi mới tính tìm hiểu thêm phần công suất?
Bước 3: Làm máy?
được ko các bác?

----------


## CKD

> Vậy nếu có CNC H frame rồi thì chỉ cần mua cai bộ nguồn với làm phần kéo dây + xã nước là được hả bác. Cái nguồn thì khoản bao tiền vậy bác?


Cái nguồn khoảng bi nhiêu thì mình không dám chắc. Nhưng có thể tạm tính thế này:
- Nguồn 220-90 12A ~ 1000W: 1800K (cái này mình hay đặt quấn.. nên giá nó vậy, mua nguồn chợ thì nó rẻ hơn)
- Nguồn 220-90 30A ~ 3000W: chưa biết, khuyên dùng.. công suất tương đương với máy của chị na.
- Diod cầu 50A: 50-100K
- Nếu hạn dòng điện trở thì.. phát sinh chưa biết.
- Nếu hạn dòng điện trở + tụ cũng chưa biết. Tụ phải dùng loại điện áp trên 150V.
- Muốn thành dòng xung, phải trang bị thêm FET (irf640), có thể không cần phải có IC lái FET chuyên dụng mà có thể dùng diod & zener. Cái này tụi chị na nó làm thế. + LM555 để phát xung. Tùy nhu cầu mà có thể dùng 1-2 con LM555.

Nếu phát triển theo mô hình & step by step thì có thể đầu tư nguồn, diod cầu, điện trở tải trước là đủ để thực nghiệm. Sau đó muốn tăng hiệu suất (năng suất) cắt, muốn nâng chất lượng đường cắt, muốn nâng độ chính xác thì hãy đầu tư thêm điều khiển dòng = FET, LM555 để tạo xung....

Ngoài ra thì nên thử trước chế độ cắt dây đồng. Tại sau ư.. bài sau sẽ phân tích.




> Vụ ni em thích quá, nhưng không biết điệm đốm ra làm sao?
>  Em hỏi như thế nầy:
> Bước 1: Em dùng biến thế 220v AC -> 40v DC (100A) 
>             Cho (-) nối cục Sắt, (+)ay nối dây đồng em chập vào nhau có làm tấm sắt bị rách ko?
> Bước 2: Được ở trên rồi mới tính tìm hiểu thêm phần công suất?
> Bước 3: Làm máy?
> được ko các bác?


Ở cái bước 1.. thì cái biến thế nó ra khói rồi bác ạ. Vụ này phải kết hợp với phần điều khiển, tải giả (điện trở hạn dòng) bla bla thì mới ổn được.

----------


## thehiena2

> Cái nguồn khoảng bi nhiêu thì mình không dám chắc. Nhưng có thể tạm tính thế này:
> - Nguồn 220-90 12A ~ 1000W: 1800K (cái này mình hay đặt quấn.. nên giá nó vậy, mua nguồn chợ thì nó rẻ hơn)
> - Nguồn 220-90 30A ~ 3000W: chưa biết, khuyên dùng.. công suất tương đương với máy của chị na.
> - Diod cầu 50A: 50-100K
> - Nếu hạn dòng điện trở thì.. phát sinh chưa biết.
> - Nếu hạn dòng điện trở + tụ cũng chưa biết. Tụ phải dùng loại điện áp trên 150V.
> - Muốn thành dòng xung, phải trang bị thêm FET (irf640), có thể không cần phải có IC lái FET chuyên dụng mà có thể dùng diod & zener. Cái này tụi chị na nó làm thế. + LM555 để phát xung. Tùy nhu cầu mà có thể dùng 1-2 con LM555.
> 
> Nếu phát triển theo mô hình & step by step thì có thể đầu tư nguồn, diod cầu, điện trở tải trước là đủ để thực nghiệm. Sau đó muốn tăng hiệu suất (năng suất) cắt, muốn nâng chất lượng đường cắt, muốn nâng độ chính xác thì hãy đầu tư thêm điều khiển dòng = FET, LM555 để tạo xung....
> ...


1. Vì sao phải dùng IC555? điều khiển x,y có mach3 rồi mà, hay IC 555 tạo xung để cắt thếp?
2. Khi cắt thì dây có điện liên tục hay ngắt rồi có điện trong time ngắn. Có phải IC 555 tạo xung điện trong vài puicro giây để cắt kim loại các bác?

----------


## CKD

LM555 là để tạo xung cắt bác. Không phải dùng đề điều khiển XY gì.
Về lý thuyết thì dòng 1 chiều thôi cũng đã có thể cắt được. Không cần phải xung. Vì thế như đã nói, có thể nâng cấp về sau nếu muốn nâng chất lượng.

----------

thehiena2

----------


## thehiena2

Ra là thế. Tưởng đâu thằng IC555 dùng để điều khiển động cơ?
Thông thường thì IC555 sẽ phát xung bao nhiêu nguycro giây ? Mình làm con IC89c51 hoặc con Pic cũng được chứ nhĩ, chơi 89cxx cho nó khí thế tí.

----------


## thucncvt

Vừa rồi cũng có ý tưởng nghiên cứu một em ,nên vừa rồi vào công ty tranh thủ quay ,chụp được em cắt dây tàu khựa và tìm hiểu điện đóm của nó,
nay em mói vào được đây .góp chung với các cụ một số chiến lợi phẩm

hehehe 2015 hy vọng nhà ta đẻ được một em  :Stick Out Tongue: 
sao em không đưa video được nhỉ (_www - youtube - com/watch?v=Jn1ymKubhS8_) các cụ xem video thi thay dấu ghạch bằng dấu chấm nha.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

anhcos, thucncvt

----------


## hoctap256

> Vừa rồi cũng có ý tưởng nghiên cứu một em ,nên vừa rồi vào công ty tranh thủ quay ,chụp được em cắt dây tàu khựa và tìm hiểu điện đóm của nó,
> nay em mói vào được đây .góp chung với các cụ một số chiến lợi phẩm
> 
> hehehe 2015 hy vọng nhà ta đẻ được một em 
> sao em không đưa video được nhỉ (_www - youtube - com/watch?v=Jn1ymKubhS8_) các cụ xem video thi thay dấu ghạch bằng dấu chấm nha.


điện con này nâng cấp rồi thì phải hiii chứ đời 2k9 mới có biến tần điều khiển tốc độ quấn dây........ mà chạy dây đai thì đời sâu sâu mới có hiii
đang muốn ngó cái bảng điều khiển của tủ điện anh Thư ơi

----------


## thucncvt

> điện con này nâng cấp rồi thì phải hiii chứ đời 2k9 mới có biến tần điều khiển tốc độ quấn dây........ mà chạy dây đai thì đời sâu sâu mới có hiii
> đang muốn ngó cái bảng điều khiển của tủ điện anh Thư ơi



 Đây của chú đây ,mà mỗi tội cái tủ chụp thiếu ánh sáng quá ko rõ

----------


## Luyến

Cái này không ai tham gia nữa nhể? Em thấy bên TQ họ bán đầy đủ Lục phủ ngũ tạng mấy em này điện đóm không lo nữa rồi. Điều khiển card HL760 Mọi người thiết kế cơ khí thôi.

----------


## CKD

Cái này VN mình kêu là DK77.. dòng họ của nó.
Phần điện công suất cũng rất đơn giản. Có cái firmware nó khùng khùng.. lâu lâu nó trở về nguyên bản tiếng hoa.. không quen mò chuyển qua tiếng anh cũng đuối.

----------


## Luyến

hôm trước em hỏi nó bảo nếu có thể cung cấp cho mềnh bản quốc tế. Có sách tiếng anh thì sợ gì đói. :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> vụ chiên xào gì đó thì khong dám lên tiếng ạ. Nhưng cái vụ cắt dây thì có kinh qua một thời gian (sửa chử & sử dụng) nên cũng có chút kinh nghiệm.
> 
> 1. Bộ điều khiển cắt dây DK77 của china cũng không đắt.. chơi luôn là ngon.
> 2. Nếu muốn đúng phong trào DIY thì mình có thể hổ trợ tí ý kiến & kinh nghiệm trong phần nguồn, hệ thống cuốn dây moliden và tùm lum nếu muốn chơi với DK77, nếu chơi với Mach3 thì có thể tham gia phần sơ đồ & quy trình vận hành, code macro cũng chơi tuốt


Cụ CKD có biết chỗ nào bán dây moliden ko? Giá cả thế nào?

----------


## Gamo

> Nếu có cái khung CNC rồi và muốn wire-EDM control bằng chính Mach3 luôn thì ngoài phần cơ khí (kéo dây [moliden/copper] và hồi dây [moliden]) thì phần điện có thêm mấy phần:
> - Nguồn cắt
> -- 1 - Thường thì nguồn này hoạt động theo nguyên lý nạp/xả. Từ AC nắn dòng thành DC, nạp tụ thông qua điện trở và xả tụ để tạo tia lửa điện khi ngắn mạch.
> -- 2 - Trong một số máy loại rẻ tiền thì nguồn tạo tia lửa điện trực tiếp từ AC nắn dòng thành DC và tạo tia lửa điện khi ngắn mạch.
> -- 3 - Loại này xét về tính năng thì ngon hơn loại 1/2, nguyên lý thì từ loại 1/2, có thêm phần điều chỉnh tần số & PWM. Hiệu năng là cho đường cắt mịn hơn.
> ------ Cả 2 loại đều điều khiển độ mạnh & yếu đều thông qua việc điều chỉnh cường độ dòng điện.
> ------ 3 thằng này cho ưu nhược khi gia công thế nào thì không rỏ vì ít kinh nghiệm & thiếu điều kiện để so sánh. Nhưng ưu điểm trong khâu thiết kế chế tạo thì rất rỏ ràng. Loại 2 vừa đơn giản, vừa rẻ tiền. Tụ dung lượng cao & điện áp làm việc lớn (thường >150V) thì không hề rẻ rồi. Loại 3 thì phức tạp hơn, nhưng mạch cũng khá đơn giản, dùng LM555 để điều chỉnh tần số cũng như PWM (chỉnh bằng biến trở) và đóng mở công suất bằng FET hoặc transitor.
> 
> Sơ đồ này bác NS đã post
> ...


Ủa, loại 3 là loại nào hả CKD?

----------


## ngocphicodien

> Cái này không ai tham gia nữa nhể? Em thấy bên TQ họ bán đầy đủ Lục phủ ngũ tạng mấy em này điện đóm không lo nữa rồi. Điều khiển card HL760 Mọi người thiết kế cơ khí thôi.


card điều khiển này bên tớ có nhiều, mấy con cắt dây hãng golsun

----------


## Gamo

> mô tả rõ hơn về bắn tia lửa điện, dây em nghĩ cũng na ná


Mới làm thử theo pp này của các bác, rất cool 

Giờ em lại lăn tăn vụ hệ thống cuốn dây, nói chung là toàn phần thiết kế cơ khí, các đại da có tài liệu nào ko, cho em xin với >.< (bác Gúc gồ kiếm nguyên sáng nay mà ko ra đươc thiết kế nào hết, toàn ra CNC)

----------

anhcos

----------


## Luyến

ý bác là mô hình ạ?

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Éc éc... chùi, cảm ơn bác Luyến đẹp chai!!! Đang ngồi tự kỷ cả chiều :x :x :x

----------


## Gamo

Hình như thiết kế này chưa tính tới vụ bơm & hút dung dịch hả bác? Ngâm trong dung dịch được ko?

----------


## Luyến

> Hình như thiết kế này chưa tính tới vụ bơm & hút dung dịch hả bác? Ngâm trong dung dịch được ko?


chỉ làm 1 máy bơm bơm dung dịch nữa là xong bác ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thank kiu bác! Đang gom trượt hộp về làm thử, khè bà con

----------

Luyến

----------

